# Betta Spawn 2. Altihex + Hydrax



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay, after discovering that two females won't spawn...    I tried a different pair.

I chose Altihex, a red female veil, as the mother.









We've decided her tail must have been injured when she was quite young.

And Hydrax, a very pretty red crowntail as the father.









I know he's a boy... with fins like him...

I put them together the other day and they seemed to inhabit the tank quite peacefully. A little chasing, but nothing much. I left to go to a convention yesterday and I wondered what I was coming home to. Instead of dead fish, torn fins and havoc like I was thinking worse case senario, I came home to a tank full of eggs and two peaceful betta. Altihex has been removed, I took a few eggs out and put them seperate. Hydrax is manning the nest.

So wish them luck!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Good luck! 

Should make some nice babies but it doesn't look like carries the CT geneotype.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am told it should be comb tail more or less.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

This spawn went fins up. I just got a single fry. Pops ate all his eggs.... the moron.

So we have Pax, Son of Pion and Perihex. Lovely blue betta with very full fins.

Pickies of the new pops to be.









Pax










hard to believe he is just a hair over 12 weeks old

He spawned with a girl I've named Kalihex. She was my Kamakazi diver who spent over 30 minutes out of water. damaged and whatnot, she recovered well.

She is still in with pax, although the spawning has been done. he and her are nest tending together. But I am watching them. I think Pax needs all the fins he can get because he, like his father, can't seem to stop tending the eggs.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sunstar, do you condition them at all before breeding??

Sometimes it helps, but egg eaters drive most betta breeders insane.. lol

Good luck!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

interestingly, I do condition them. Kinda sort of in my own kinda way. I used the female I "tease" pion with since he's a tail b iter. he finds the girl interesting to look at and she was all eggy and happy.


I also show them videos and play music for them to embrace to.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Dunno about betta breeding, but have you tried to remove the father? When I isolated my nests from my male gourami, the eggs did fine and a lot of them hatched and matured well past 1 week (despite no efforts on my part....).

Very beautiful little guy you have there....and only 12 weeks to boot. Are there more from that spawn?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

If you condition the female you'll definitely have a lot higher egg count. I used to condition my femalese for 2 weeks prior to breeding, gutloading her with bio gold and enriched bloodworms. Egg counts used to be 500+

If the male were to be removed you would have to hatch the eggs artificially by removing the entire nest into a plastic lid with a little bit of water, meth blue and an air stone.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I really don't want 500 eggs... so smaller spawns are okay for me. I need to get some meth blue, I can't find it. I have been looking for it.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Seriously?

I recall seeing it being sold at PJ's all the time. I got mine in crystallized form from my lab teachers though.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Dunno about betta breeding, but have you tried to remove the father? When I isolated my nests from my male gourami, the eggs did fine and a lot of them hatched and matured well past 1 week (despite no efforts on my part....).
> 
> Very beautiful little guy you have there....and only 12 weeks to boot. Are there more from that spawn?


there are about 10 from that spawn. One's a runty girl who is finally putting on some meat. Of the survivors I have 5 males and 5 females. My mother has one of the males, but one I was going to part with developed scoliosis so he's basically been kept. Not breeding stock. But he is happy and quite feisty.

Lets see what pics I have of the Pion + Perihex fry.









Chaos (the one my mother took)








Protihex (stressed)








Pax, same boy who's spawning








Three sisters including Protihex








Vos quite young.

I need to get pics of the youngsters. Each one is very different. The father was cambodian with blue in his fins, more like a marble of sorts.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Brian said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I recall seeing it being sold at PJ's all the time. I got mine in crystallized form from my lab teachers though.


I don't have access to a PJ's. my range is limited as I don't have a car and even more so my bike is fubar.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is something very odd about the female. 

I fed her and she spat out a huge amount of eggs. ate then quickly picked up all the eggs. She is holding a huge mouth of eggs.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Maybe she's TRANSFORMING into a mouth brooder... dun dun dun! Mouthbrooder in disguise.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

hhe
I'd trasplant a bubble nest if I had a boy with one right now. the only boy who had one is now gone...

I don't know how they mouth brood.. I mean, any fish that does that normally
I tried walking around wiht a mouth full of peas once.... wasn't pretty when I coughed.


Edit: Okay, I think she ate them now...But she was very nice to help Pax with the duties


----------

